# RV Dealers



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

After leaving the Peterborough Show in April we are going to see Anglo American RV at Middlesex looking to buy a secondhand RV in summer to go full-timing in anybody dealt with them ? or questions we need to ask slideout or not ? Diesel v petrol ? ](*,) any help would be appreciated Peter and Joan


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wogga

Have no experience with any UK RV dealers as we brought ours directly from Texas after buying in a private sale.

We had all the same questions as you. Slides are great, even though we don't have any as we found it hard to get them in the smaller rig, ours is a 28ft. Check out our site www.donegalmotorhomes.com for photos.

Diesel or petrol. I don't know that it makes that much difference. The diesel pushers are quite a bit more expensive than their petrol counter parts and the mpg difference is not that huge maybe 16 mpg as opposed to 12. There isn't that much difference in the actual cost of the fuel. There is probably a better choice of motorhomes in petrol. A lot of people convert to LPG and find that great.

We are hoping to upgrade this year. We won't be looking at the diesel pushers, we'd like a slide but don't want to go for a longer rig but our biggest decision is A Class or C Class. I want to stick with the A as I love the sense of space however himself wants to switch to a C. Must start a new post and Poll to see what comes back on that!!

Good luck in you're search

Arizona


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Arizona,

What is he looking for in a C that he doesn't have in an A? 

Dave


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Peace & quiet while driving!! He finds our gang of 4 a little distracting, so feels if he has a separate cab traveling would be easier!!


Arizona


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Plus you get potentially more sleeping capacity in a C class....these two are virtually the same length, The A is 6 berth, the C is 7 berth and has bags more storage space.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I have never seen a "C" class with more storage than an "A" with proper full basement storage. The Hurricane doesn't have full basement storage. 
They are entry level RV's, and imo you get what you pay for.

If your fulltiming I would say 30' minimum with slides over 34' slides are nice but you get enough storage without them. Its wardrobe space which is lacking on the shorter length without slides.

Petrol/diesel i don't have a real preference, but on a 30' finding a place to put the lpg tanks if you decide to convert a petrol can be difficult.

Petrol mpg imo is unlikely to be much above 10 the older RV's are lighter but the engines are not as fuel efficient as the modern GM V8 vortex or Ford V10 tritons

At the end of the day its your choice, and you will put different prioritys than anyone else.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> I have never seen a "C" class with more storage than an "A" with proper full basement storage. The Hurricane doesn't have full basement storage.
> They are entry level RV's, and imo you get what you pay for.
> 
> Petrol mpg imo is unlikely to be much above 10 the older RV's are lighter but the engines are not as fuel efficient as the modern GM V8 vortex or Ford V10 tritons
> ...


Absolutely Olley, but then not everyone has a big budget.....the C in the pics has the same locker storage outside as the A but wins hands down on internal closet space, the A is much lighter and airier inside....just posted the pics as examples as to the difference between two similar spec vehicles.

V8 Vortec and V10 Triton...."proper engines" :lol: :wink:


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for your replys we will just have to look and see what is available.
Peter and Joan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> V8 Vortec and V10 Triton...."proper engines" :lol: :wink:


nah nah nah, a proper engine burns heavy oil .. CAT , Cummins :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> > V8 Vortec and V10 Triton...."proper engines" :lol: :wink:
> ...


Sounds like a good subject for a poll :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim a heavy oil engine burns 200sec oil not 32sec, you used to find them on ships, bit big for your RV :lol: :lol: 

Pedantically yours Olley


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hello wogga,
I have sent you a private e-mail saying that you should avoid Anglo American RV in Middlesex, and giving detailed reasons why!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go almost anywhere except there. They are extremely expert con-men.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info Chellaman returned an e mail to you How about RV Dreams ? Peter and Joan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I wouldn't touch either of them with a barge pole :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Jim a heavy oil engine burns 200sec oil not 32sec, you used to find them on ships, bit big for your RV :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pedantically yours Olley


Hi Olley.. I was being silly of course, but oddly the RV log book says: Fuel "Heavy Oil" :lol: :lol: when we all know it as diesel or DERV as it used to be known.. 
Keep on truckin bud


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I wouldn't touch either of them with a barge pole :roll:


There are SOME decent dealers out there...don't be disheartened :wink:


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Give us a clue where all the good dealers of RVs are in the UK. Nothing up here in the north west or is it a secret. Peter and Joan :-k


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

wogga said:


> Give us a clue where all the good dealers of RVs are in the UK. Nothing up here in the north west or is it a secret. Peter and Joan :-k


Wogga....you have PM


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi wogga,
Glad you appreciated my PM.
I visited Dreams once only.
Wasn't impressed with the premises or the stock or the bloke, but don't know anything about their morals!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I have never dealt any of these: 
I have heard one or two good reports about oakwell.
Midland was another one that somebody on here spoke well off.
Dab rate's Dudleys highly and so do the arve club.

olley


----------



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

We can only go on our own experience and we found Dreams RV very helpful.
Jim


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Have heard good reports of Freedom Motorhomes in Gloucestershire, Tewksbury I think.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Been to Freedom at Tewksbury got offered a good deal in px but nothing in our price bracket at that time. Thanks to everybody we will keep looking at our e mails and pms and any more notices that appear here Peter and Joan


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

chellaman said:


> Hello wogga,
> I have sent you a private e-mail saying that you should avoid Anglo American RV in Middlesex, and giving detailed reasons why!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Go almost anywhere except there. They are extremely expert con-men.


I have started looking for a reasonably priced RV with slideouts and I was planning on going down there next weekend. Can you tell me why I should avoid them please and who else is worth looking at.

I looked at Dudleys but they seem to be at the higher end of the market.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Gromett Sent you a pm


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Have you considered Les Botham at Ridgeset RVs nr Sheffield, he usually has some nice RVs in and he has always struck me as a straight guy,
we are fulltimers in a 36ft damon intruder double slide ford v10 petrol,we'll be at peterborough show if you want advice


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Cheers for that Damondunc look forward to chatting to you at Peterborough we should be there before lunch time on Saturday



Peter and Joan


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *wogga*. Good luck in your search for an RV of your choice. Here is our 1996 Newmar with slide-out to give you some ideas:-


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Johnsandywhite
Have I missed your picture Whoops Picture has now arrived
Peter and Joan


----------

